# Omelet problems



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tonight I tried making an omelet with spinach and gruyere, and I ran into some problems. The grated gruyere disappeared into the egg and didn't have that yummy oozy texture. Also, the bottom of the omelet came out crispy. I used my Simply Calphalon omelet pan on medium heat with a little melted butter. I waited until the egg was almost completely cooked before adding the grated gruyere. Would could have gone wrong?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2014)

Lower the heat to avoid a crispy bottom. As far as the cheese is concerned, just add more to the inside, and maybe sprinkle some on the top after it's plated also.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 28, 2014)

Another way to prevent your omelet from browning too much is, after the egg is almost completely set, spread you fillings evenly on top, and cover with a tight fitting lid.  The steam will set the top of the egg and heat the filling ingredients.  Of course, have any meat products cooked before spreading them on top.  If you want to have ooey-gooey cheesy goodness in your omelet, don't be shy with it.  Use lots.

Avoid watery veggies such as tomatoes as they will detract from the texture by making the fillings watery.  You can use sun-dried tomatoes if you want, and pre-browned mushrooms.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Zereh (Jan 28, 2014)

For gooey cheesey goodness - cook the omelette on all sides (I use a round pan and flip it - though it's noot always pretty!) . Add cheese JUST before it's done. Fold. Put a dash of water into the pan and cover it. Leave it just long enough to melt the cheese.


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 28, 2014)

I have been cooking for a very long time and have yet to master omelets or any type of egg cooking except hard boiled for deviled eggs.  I was thrilled when an Omelet House came to town solving my omelet problem.  I can sort of do an omelet using the scout method of boil in a bag and then roll  it out into a pan to finish.  But that's really no much to brag about.   
If you were able to produce any sort of omelet, I salute you.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you for the very helpful suggestions, Kayelle and Chief Longwind! Is it best to add the spinach raw (and let it cook under the lid) or sautée it in advance?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 28, 2014)

When I watch the sweet lady cooking our omelet at a favorite place, I see she puts the grated cheese in at the very last moment, then flips and plates.  Her omelets always come out perfect.  Mine, not so much, I'm better with scrambled eggs.

She also sautees the vegetables in advance.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Oldvine said:


> I have been cooking for a very long time and have yet to master omelets or any type of egg cooking except hard boiled for deviled eggs.  I was thrilled when an Omelet House came to town solving my omelet problem.  I can sort of do an omelet using the scout method of boil in a bag and then roll  it out into a pan to finish.  But that's really no much to brag about.
> If you were able to produce any sort of omelet, I salute you.



Thank you, Oldvine! I watched a lot of YouTube videos on omelets and am still struggling with it. Good to know that's normal


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Zereh said:


> For gooey cheesey goodness - cook the omelette on all sides (I use a round pan and flip it - though it's noot always pretty!) . Add cheese JUST before it's done. Fold. Put a dash of water into the pan and cover it. Leave it just long enough to melt the cheese.



Sounds like an easy solution! Do you add the cheese grated or in slices?


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> When I watch the sweet lady cooking our omelet at a favorite place, I see she puts the grated cheese in at the very last moment, then flips and plates.  Her omelets always come out perfect.  Mine, not so much, I'm better with scrambled eggs.
> 
> She also sautees the vegetables in advance.



My omelet looked like a big puffy piece of scrambled egg LOL!


----------



## Zereh (Jan 28, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Sounds like an easy solution! Do you add the cheese grated or in slices?



Grated if I have a reliable assistant (whose ADD doesn't kick in!) otherwise I'll just use thin-ish slices.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Zereh said:


> Grated if I have a reliable assistant (whose ADD doesn't kick in!) otherwise I'll just use thin-ish slices.



LOL!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 28, 2014)

If you saute' your spinach first, you'll need to squeeze it dry before you add it to the omelet, as the chief said, additions need to be dry. I prefer to not cook the spinach first and just chop it fairly fine, lending a nice fresh texture to the inside. You're doing well, kg, just keep up the good work. Eventually you'll be a pro, and there's nothing more satisfying than a perfectly cooked stuffed omelet.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> If you saute' your spinach first, you'll need to squeeze it dry before you add it to the omelet, as the chief said, additions need to be dry. I prefer to not cook the spinach first and just chop it fairly fine, lending a nice fresh texture to the inside. You're doing well, kg, just keep up the good work. Eventually you'll be a pro, and there's nothing more satisfying than a perfectly cooked stuffed omelet.




Thanks for your encouragement! I love the idea of chopping the spinach. I threw it in whole and it just wilted slightly. I tried to cook some on the side the way I saw a chef do it on youtube, but it came out horrible. I put it in a pot with no water, covered it, and found it burnt a few minutes later


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2014)

Wilted spinach - you need to be fast, high heat, tablespoon cold water, handful of spinach and a tight fitting lid.  Only 30 seconds and remove the lid stir and serve.

Omelets are not an easy thing, takes practice, you will have to eat a couple that are  not prefect, but at least they still taste good!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Jan 28, 2014)

My omelette secret is to finish it under the broiler on high on the highest rack in the oven until it's just set then fold it and plate. Always perfect doneness, slightly oozy and the broiler makes it puff up a bit.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wilted spinach - you need to be fast, high heat, tablespoon cold water, handful of spinach and a tight fitting lid.  Only 30 seconds and remove the lid stir and serve.
> 
> Omelets are not an easy thing, takes practice, you will have to eat a couple that are  not prefect, but at least they still taste good!




Lol! As long as I'm cooking just for myself it's fine


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 28, 2014)

no mayonnaise said:


> My omelette secret is to finish it under the broiler on high on the highest rack in the oven until it's just set then fold it and plate. Always perfect doneness, slightly oozy and the broiler makes it puff up a bit.




I haven't used my broiler since I've been in my new apartment. I'm afraid something will catch fire!


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2014)

When an Exec Chef is hiring a new cook for the kitchen, one of the first things he asks them to make is an omelet. A lot of wannabe chefs do not get past the omelet or hired. So don't be discouraged. It does take practice. There is only one Jacques Pepin.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 29, 2014)

Addie said:


> When an Exec Chef is hiring a new cook for the kitchen, one of the first things he asks them to make is an omelet. A lot of wannabe chefs do not get past the omelet or hired. So don't be discouraged. It does take practice. There is only one Jacques Pepin.




Wow I didn't know that it was considered such an advanced skill! Now I don't feel so bad


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Wow I didn't know that it was considered such an advanced skill! Now I don't feel so bad



There are two types of omelets. The French style is where you roll it into a tube and onto the plate. They are slightly undercooked. The American style is where you flip the omelet and then fold over. We like our eggs cooked completely. The Exec Chef wants you to make the French Style. Very difficult. 

The Pirate likes to show off and flip his American Style right in the pan. No spatula for him. He can also do the French Style. Sometimes I just 'hate' that child. He is not too old to put over my knee still. Is 50+ too old? He is such a showoff. He also can flip 'over easy' eggs without breaking the yolks.


----------



## CraigC (Jan 29, 2014)

Speaking of Jacques Pepin, a demonstration video is worth much more than a thousand words!

Jacques Pépin: How to Make an Omelet - Video - NYTimes.com 

For a professional chef, making an omelet or souffle is considered a *basic* skill.
http://www.nytimes.com/video/dining/100000001116746/jacques-pepin-makes-an-omelet-.html


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2014)

An easier omlet is made by using a square, non-stick grill pan.  Lightly butter or grease the pan, then wipe with a paper towel.  Break 2 large eggs into a bowl with a splash of milk.  Season with salt and pepper and whisk until the yolk, whites, and milk are evenly combined.  Pour into the center of the pan, and swirl to coat the entire pan, right to the sides.    Cook over medium heat until the top is set.  This works because the egg is thin.  Sprinkle on toppings, cheese first, again, all over the top.  With a long, plastic spatula, fold one side 2/3's accross.  Fold the other side the same way.  Slide onto your plate.

This is an American style omelet.  You can fill it with anything you want.

Classically, the round omlet is made in a saucier, typically, non-stick.  Again, lightly lubricate the surface.  Mix the egg in the same say, and pour into the pan.  Swirl to coate teh entire pan bottom, and a touch up the sides.  When the egg starts to cook, push it from the sides to the center, one time.  This causes the uncooked egg to drain off the top, and onto the hot pan.  Cover and let cook for about a minute.  Remove the cover and the top should be set.  Add toppings to one side.  Slide omelet from the pan, onto the plate, using the pan to fold it in half.  Place the pan lid over the plate and let sit for a minutes to let the residual heat melt the cheese.

The key to good omelets is to use a very slippery pan, and to get the top set without having to flip the omelet, and not to overcook the bottom.  I've even been known to place the pan under the broiler for a moment, to set the top, if things weren't going well on the stove-top; but that's a rare thing, maybe did it once.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 29, 2014)

Chief:

Saucier and grill pans.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 29, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Speaking of Jacques Pepin, a demonstration video is worth much more than a thousand words!
> 
> Jacques Pépin: How to Make an Omelet - Video - NYTimes.com
> 
> ...




Loved watching this but don't think I'll ever be able to replicate his technique. So complicated! And I'm wondering how he can use a metal fork on his nonstick pan without wrecking it!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 29, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Is it best to add the spinach raw (and let it cook under the lid) or sautée it in advance?


I eat a lot of omelets and try to keep things on hand to use for fillings. One trick is to keep a bag of frozen spinach at the ready. It's already been blanched before freezing. As you're waiting for the pan to preheat, grab a handful of frozen spinach and nuke it for a few minutes. Then when you're ready for it, just pick it up, squeeze out the excess water (I use my hands), and add it to your omelet.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 29, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I eat a lot of omelets and try to keep things on hand to use for fillings. One trick is to keep a bag of frozen spinach at the ready. It's already been blanched before freezing. As you're waiting for the pan to preheat, grab a handful of frozen spinach and nuke it for a few minutes. Then when you're ready for it, just pick it up, squeeze out the excess water (I use my hands), and add it to your omelet.




Love that idea! How simple!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> Chief:
> 
> Saucier and grill pans.



My bad, I should have said griddle, not grill pan.  Something like this - Vollrath 77530 Tribute 12" Non Stick Griddle, and saute pan should be the other pan, like this - Simply Calphalon 2-pc. Nonstick Omelet Pan Set

Sorry about the wrong terminology .

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 29, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> My bad, I should have said griddle, not grill pan.  Something like this - Vollrath 77530 Tribute 12" Non Stick Griddle, and saute pan should be the other pan, like this - Simply Calphalon 2-pc. Nonstick Omelet Pan Set
> 
> Sorry about the wrong terminology .
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North




Those are the Calphalon pans I have. I've been using the 8 inch pan. Maybe I should try the 10 inch to make a single omelet?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Those are the Calphalon pans I have. I've been using the 8 inch pan. Maybe I should try the 10 inch to make a single omelet?



Just remember, push the freshly cooked egg to the middle, let the runny egg flow off the top onto the pan, and butter the pan before adding the egg.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Jing (Jan 29, 2014)

I enjoyed watching the Jacques Pepin video. Thanks Craig C.

I notice Pepin doesn't wash his hands between touching the raw eggs, fingering the butter, and eventually touching the cooked omelet. 

I am curious to know if this bothers anyone?


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2014)

Jing said:


> I enjoyed watching the Jacques Pepin video. Thanks Craig C.
> 
> I notice Pepin doesn't wash his hands between touching the raw eggs, fingering the butter, and eventually touching the cooked omelet.
> 
> I am curious to know if this bothers anyone?



Not me. Because it was filmed in his own home. Not in a studio.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 29, 2014)

Jing said:


> I enjoyed watching the Jacques Pepin video. Thanks Craig C.
> 
> I notice Pepin doesn't wash his hands between touching the raw eggs, fingering the butter, and eventually touching the cooked omelet.
> 
> I am curious to know if this bothers anyone?




If you watch him enough, you'll also notice he touches the food in the pan and tastes with his fingers.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 29, 2014)

Jing said:


> I enjoyed watching the Jacques Pepin video. Thanks Craig C.
> 
> I notice Pepin doesn't wash his hands between touching the raw eggs, fingering the butter, and eventually touching the cooked omelet.
> 
> I am curious to know if this bothers anyone?


It doesn't bother me. Keep in mind that he often prepares two or three dishes in a half hour episode. In order to fit everything in, I'm sure shortcuts must be made. I would certainly like to believe that in real life he's a little more careful.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 29, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Loved watching this but don't think I'll ever be able to replicate his technique. So complicated! And I'm wondering how he can use a metal fork on his nonstick pan without wrecking it!


I haven't tried this, but this Julia Child video looks less complicated to me. It's also fun to watch - she has fun cooking.

Julia Child The French Chef- The Omlette Show - YouTube


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 29, 2014)

I love the video of Julia Child making omelets.  DW wouldn't eat them though.  For her, I have to flip the omelet.  She likes hers to cooked to the point where they dry and toughen.  I like mine very moist.  I'll definitely be trying Julia's technique.  They aren't quite as uniformly pretty, but it looks so easy.  And the end result is very tender and moist.  That's why she was a .

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Jan 29, 2014)

How about an A. Brown omelet demo vid!

How to Make an Omelet : Food Network


----------



## taxlady (Jan 29, 2014)

CraigC said:


> How about an A. Brown omelet demo vid!
> 
> How to Make an Omelet : Food Network


It told me they couldn't find the video, after showing me the commercial.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2014)

CraigC said:


> How about an A. Brown omelet demo vid!
> 
> How to Make an Omelet : Food Network



That's the best video yet Craig. Just as simple and straightforward as, wait for it..making an omelet.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 29, 2014)

taxlady said:


> It told me they couldn't find the video, after showing me the commercial.


I got the same message. Must be because the omlet was made using U.S. measure and not available in metric counties. After all, we have metric chickens.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I got the same message. Must be because the omlet was made using U.S. measure and not available in metric counties. After all, we have metric chickens.



Interesting, I got the same message, can't get there from here either, and I'm in the States.  Wonder if it's because I use the iPad.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2014)

Strange all of you can't get it. I'm posting it again to see if it makes any difference. 

How to Make an Omelet : Food Network


----------



## taxlady (Jan 29, 2014)

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I got the same message. Must be because the omlet was made using U.S. measure and not available in metric counties. After all, we have metric chickens.





Dawgluver said:


> Interesting, I got the same message, can't get there from here either, and I'm in the States.  Wonder if it's because I use the iPad.


It just knows who is Canadian and won't show it to us. I guess half Canadian counts.

I got an add on for FF that lets me watch stuff like Hulu and The Daily Show episodes, both of which I couldn't watch before I got the add on. It's called Media Hint.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/user/MediaHintApp/?src=api

It doesn't even need to be configured. I've been told that Yanks use it to watch British stuff.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 29, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Strange all of you can't get it. I'm posting it again to see if it makes any difference.
> 
> How to Make an Omelet : Food Network


Thanks for trying. That didn't work either.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2014)

taxlady said:


> It just knows who is Canadian and won't show it to us. I guess half Canadian counts.
> .



   Great, so I'm discriminated against too, eh?

Are you using a "mobile device"?  I'll try it on my work laptop tomorrow.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 29, 2014)

CraigC said:


> How about an A. Brown omelet demo vid!
> 
> How to Make an Omelet : Food Network



This is the simplest technique I've seen. Looks like the flipping it onto the plate part would be challenging though.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 29, 2014)

I watched Laura Calder do this Souffleed Spinach Omelette  on her TV show and ran to the kitchen to try it. Was great fun since it is polar opposite of how I do it normally. I loved the fluffy texture and it looked fantastic - and four eggs seemed to feed two of quite easily. 

If you're looking to experiment, give that one a whirl.


----------



## Addie (Jan 29, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Great, so I'm discriminated against too, eh?
> 
> Are you using a "mobile device"?  I'll try it on my work laptop tomorrow.



I had no problem viewing it. I am on my desktop. I wonder if I send it from my desktop, if that will make a difference. Will be right back. 

Okay, I am back. See if you can get it from my desktop.

How to Make an Omelet : Food Network


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2014)

Addie said:


> I had no problem viewing it. I am on my desktop. I wonder if I send it from my desktop, if that will make a difference. Will be right back.
> 
> Okay, I am back. See if you can get it from my desktop.
> 
> How to Make an Omelet : Food Network



Nope, but thanks, Addie.  I googled it, and was able to get it.  I think we can't get it from the link on our mobile devices.  When I googled the site from Safari, I could get it.

Thanks for trying, all!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you to Craig C for posting the omelet video, and to Kayelle for reposting it.  I didn't have any problem viewing it.  

 I LOVE omelets and think they are the greatest thing for using up bits of veggies and such.   Once you get the hang of flipping 1/3 of it over itself and using the pan to flip over the rest of it onto the plate, it's really pretty easy.  The main thing, as others have said, is to move the cooked part slowly to the center of the pan while allowing the uncooked egg to have contact with the pan as well. 

 If the eggs are still shiny and somewhat soft when you transfer the omelet to the plate, it'll be perfect after a minute or two and not overdone.  

 I might have to cook an omelet tomorrow.  I have some leftover asparagus and roasted red peppers that are calling it's name.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 30, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Great, so I'm discriminated against too, eh?
> 
> Are you using a "mobile device"?  I'll try it on my work laptop tomorrow.


Nope, using my laptop. I couldn't find it by Googling. Either my Google-fu is missing or I wasn't motivated enough.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 30, 2014)

I had no problem pulling it up on my laptop.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## JGDean (Jan 30, 2014)

*Me Too!*



no mayonnaise said:


> My omelette secret is to finish it under the broiler on high on the highest rack in the oven until it's just set then fold it and plate. Always perfect doneness, slightly oozy and the broiler makes it puff up a bit.


 
I like the extra "puffiness"


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you to Craig C for posting the omelet video, and to Kayelle for reposting it.  I didn't have any problem viewing it.
> 
> I LOVE omelets and think they are the greatest thing for using up bits of veggies and such.   Once you get the hang of flipping 1/3 of it over itself and using the pan to flip over the rest of it onto the plate, it's really pretty easy.  The main thing, as others have said, is to move the cooked part slowly to the center of the pan while allowing the uncooked egg to have contact with the pan as well.
> 
> ...




Today I tried that...moving the cooked part to the middle. I still ended up having to put a lid on the pan because the eggs in the middle were not cooking even with medium high heat. Am I missing something?


----------



## CraigC (Jan 31, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Today I tried that...moving the cooked part to the middle. I still ended up having to put a lid on the pan because the eggs in the middle were not cooking even with medium high heat. Am I missing something?



Is your pan warped?


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 31, 2014)

CraigC said:


> Is your pan warped?




Nope, not at all, and it's brand new.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Today I tried that...moving the cooked part to the middle. I still ended up having to put a lid on the pan because the eggs in the middle were not cooking even with medium high heat. Am I missing something?


You must like your omelets dry, I don't. Remember that like meat, it continues to cook a little after it's folded and by the time it gets to the table.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> You must like your omelets dry, I don't. Remember that like meat, it continues to cook a little after it's folded and by the time it gets to the table.




Good reminder! I'm going to try folding the omelet when it's slightly wet and see how I like it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 31, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Tonight I tried making an omelet with spinach and gruyere, and I ran into some problems. The grated gruyere disappeared into the egg and didn't have that yummy oozy texture. Also, the bottom of the omelet came out crispy. I used my Simply Calphalon omelet pan on medium heat with a little melted butter. I waited until the egg was almost completely cooked before adding the grated gruyere. Would could have gone wrong?



You probably over cooked the omelette. The ooziness is partly the egg. Chefs call it "baveuse" - a French word meaning runny or sloppy (disgusting eh!). 

In Margaret Costa's "Four Seasons Cookbook" (1970) she describes how trainee chefs in France were taught to make an omelette. It involved cooking the omelette on a back burner of the stove and holding the handle of the pan with the front burner on full blast under the trainee's wrist. If the trainee sustained a burn on his wrist the omelette was over cooked!

A properly cooked omelette shouldn't be crispy on the bottom, it shouldn't be turned over to cook the top (unless you are making a Spanish tortilla) and it shouldn't be solid (ditto above in brackets)

Ultimate French omelette | BBC Good Food

and

Jacques Pepin omelette omelet - YouTube


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> You probably over cooked the omelette. The ooziness is partly the egg. Chefs call it "baveuse" - a French word meaning runny or sloppy (disgusting eh!).
> 
> In Margaret Costa's "Four Seasons Cookbook" (1970) she describes how trainee chefs in France were taught to make an omelette. It involved cooking the omelette on a back burner of the stove and holding the handle of the pan with the front burner on full blast under the trainee's wrist. If the trainee sustained a burn on his wrist the omelette was over cooked!
> 
> ...




I noticed that Jacques' omelet was browned on the bottom, so the pan must be pretty hot.


----------



## Oldvine (Jan 31, 2014)

Over the years I've tried all those so called easy tricks.   By now, I am very OK with hopping into that truck parked out there and heading for the Omelet House.    No matter what the ingredients, my omelets look like a "Joe's Special".


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm with Oldvine.  Hope she has space in the truck.

I'll leave my omelets to the professionals!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 31, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I noticed that Jacques' omelet was browned on the bottom, so the pan must be pretty hot.




One of the two he cooked was browned.  He made two types, a country omelet that was browned and a classic French omelet that was not.  Watching him makes it look easy.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> One of the two he cooked was browned.  He made two types, a country omelet that was browned and a classic French omelet that was not.  Watching him makes it look easy.




It looks easy but it's not


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 31, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm with Oldvine.  Hope she has space in the truck.
> 
> I'll leave my omelets to the professionals!




Make space for me too


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Jan 31, 2014)

I still don't understand how Jacques Pépin can use a fork on a nonstick pan without wrecking it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I still don't understand how Jacques Pépin can use a fork on a nonstick pan without wrecking it.



Very gently.   Or maybe, he's actually using a silicone spatula, and the picture has been modified digitally to make it look like he's using a metal fork. 

I don't have any problems with my omelets, and if I can do it, anyone can do it.  What is it we're doing again?

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 1, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I don't have any problems with my omelets, and if I can do it, anyone can do it.  What is it we're doing again?
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



We're hopping into Oldvine's truck and heading to the Omelet House.  There's room in the back for you, Chief!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 1, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> It looks easy but it's not




You can't expect to cook like Jacques Pepin after trying his technique a couple of times.  It takes a lot of practice.  Also, you can make those omelets without looking a s fast or slick as he does.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Feb 1, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> You can't expect to cook like Jacques Pepin after trying his technique a couple of times.  It takes a lot of practice.  Also, you can make those omelets without looking a s fast or slick as he does.




I have found other videos that I like better than his. I'll stick with those for now.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 1, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I have found other videos that I like better than his. I'll stick with those for now.




Great.  It only matters that you learn.  Who you learn from is less important.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2014)

For about 37 years, I've been making French omelets using the method taught to me by DW when we first got married.  I described it in my first post, in this thread.  It works very nicely.  I looked at both the Jaques Pepin, and the Julia Child links, and decided to try Julia's technique this morning.  I used a somewhat beat up, 8 inch, teflon coated pan, that I haven't used in a couple of years.  First, I used my Griswold, 6 inch cast iron pan to saute a third of a sliced onion in butter, just until partially softened, to make it sweet.  Then, in the same pan, I added paper-tin strips of some very good venison that I sliced this morning, against the grain of course (so tender and good, an cooked until the red was gone.  I placed it on a shallow saucer with the onion.  While it was cooking over medium heat, I shaved some 5 year, aged cheddar.  My fillings were ready.

I placed the non-stick pan over a medium fire and added a pat of butter.  I put one large egg into a bowl, seasoned with a pinch of salt, and 4 twists from the pepper mill, added a splash of milk, then vigorously beat it with my balloon whisk.  I swirled the butter to coat the entire cooking surface.  The butter had nearly stopped bubbling.  I poured the egg into the pan, let it sit for about ten seconds, then began to rapidly shake the pan, in a circular motion, just as Julia did in her video.  When the egg was mostly set, I quickly slid the fillings over the rear side of the omelet (the side closest to me and the handle), and began to work the pan forward and back, again following Julia's lead.  I again swirled the pan so that the egg turned 90 degrees.  That way, I could tip the pan over my plate, and the filling covered egg would slide out first.  As it slit out, I used the pan to fold the other side over to create my half-moon shaped omelet.

I'm telling you straight up, I have never used a more simple technique to get such amazing results.  The first attempt gave me a perfect omelet.  In the next week, I will be trying Jaque's technique, and reporting on it as well.

Don't be intimidate by the omelet.  If this is an advanced skill, then I must be a genius.   It reminds me of a time when I was being interviewed for an electronics position.  I'd been interviewed by three persons, who all said that I would probably be getting the job.  I had a lot of experience in electronics, and some very advanced training.  However, there are some complicated formulas that can be used to determine how much gain is obtained for any given transistor .  And then, there is the formula for figuring out the gain of a simple transistor amplifier circuit, which is simply output voltage divided by the input voltage.  When asked by the final interviewer how to determine the gain of of a transister amplifier, for whatever reason, I panicked slightly.  All I could remember was parts of the complicated formulas I had learned 7 years earlier.  All I had to say was output divided by the input, and I would have gotten that job.  I have the bad habit of complicating things that are easy.

Making Julia's omelet is like that.  It's almost too easy.  We want to complicate it beyond what it really is.  I have found that this is true of so many cooking techniques.  I'm always surprised at how easy it is to make things that look very complicated.

Not being able to make a good omelet is a valid test because it shows how an applicant reacts under pressure, and also shows the level of training they have had.

Kitchengoddess; you can make a perfect French omelet.  Look again at the Julia Childs' video, watching carefully the steps she takes, and in what  order she takes them.  Copy her technique and you will be so rewarded.  Omelets will be an instant no-brainer for you too.  This technique is easier than cooking a perfect easy-over egg.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you for your encouragement, Chief! I'm inspired to watch the Julia Child video again. Do you think that swirling the pan over the burner will ruin the bottom of the pan if it is ceramic or anodized aluminum?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 1, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Another way to prevent your omelet from browning too much is, after the egg is almost completely set, spread you fillings evenly on top, and cover with a tight fitting lid.  The steam will set the top of the egg and heat the filling ingredients.  Of course, have any meat products cooked before spreading them on top.  If you want to have ooey-gooey cheesy goodness in your omelet, don't be shy with it.  Use lots.
> 
> Avoid watery veggies such as tomatoes as they will detract from the texture by making the fillings watery.  You can use sun-dried tomatoes if you want, and pre-browned mushrooms.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



To me an omelet without tomato's is criminal...  I love tomatos in my omelets and they add a nice color in addition to flavor. Of course they are seeded before I use them, but they are raw and cold when I add them. 
In fact, my favorite omelet has tomato, green bell pepper, onion and cheese. No meat. I serve the meat on the side.



Oldvine said:


> I have been cooking for a very long time and have yet to master omelets or any type of egg cooking except hard boiled for deviled eggs.  I was thrilled when an Omelet House came to town solving my omelet problem.  I can sort of do an omelet using the scout method of boil in a bag and then roll  it out into a pan to finish.  But that's really no much to brag about.
> If you were able to produce any sort of omelet, I salute you.



The right pan, some oil and or butter and the right temp, omelet is very simple. I watched someone make one and i have been making them ever since.
With a little practice, you can make a beautiful omelet.



Addie said:


> When an Exec Chef is hiring a new cook for the kitchen, one of the first things he asks them to make is an omelet. A lot of wannabe chefs do not get past the omelet or hired. So don't be discouraged. It does take practice. There is only one Jacques Pepin.



I would love that challenge. Love it. And I am no pro by any measure.



kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thank you for your encouragement, Chief! I'm inspired to watch the Julia Child video again. Do you think that swirling the pan over the burner will ruin the bottom of the pan if it is ceramic or anodized aluminum?



My saute pans never sit on a burner without being moved several times unless its a stock pot. I rarely use utensils as I have learned to toss the ingredients.
Of course some dishes require utensils. Omelets do not, unless you are moving cooked egg to the middle.

I do not fold my omelet in the pan. I fold it as I am plating the omelet.  This makes it easy.  As the omelet is slid out of the pan into the plate, it is folded as it falls into the plate. Easy Peezy!
I learned how to make omelets from a TV show.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> Thank you for your encouragement, Chief! I'm inspired to watch the Julia Child video again. Do you think that swirling the pan over the burner will ruin the bottom of the pan if it is ceramic or anodized aluminum?



Anodized pans are anodized to make the aluminum harder.  We did it to aluminum propellers used in ocean going submersibles at one place I worked at, to protect the aluminum from the corrosive sea water.  Anodizing make the metal very tough.  I do have to warn you though, that cooking in a pan makes it so the pan isn't as pretty as it is when knew.  But then, my pans aren't wall decorations.  They are cooking tools.  They are supposed to be functional, not pretty.  Go ahead and swirl them around.  It won't hurt them a bit.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 1, 2014)

The bottom line is omelets are not for people who want dry eggs. If you want them dry, then just scramble them dry and save yourself some trouble. When it comes to eggs I want them soft boiled, poached, over easy, or an omelet.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Feb 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> The bottom line is omelets are not for people who want dry eggs. If you want them dry, then just scramble them dry and save yourself some trouble. When it comes to eggs I want them soft boiled, poached, over easy, or an omelet.




I didn't know that they were not supposed to be dry. Guess I've had too many diner omelets


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't own any non-stick frying pans. What would you guys recommend, a stainless steel, aluminium bottom fry pan, or a much heavier, well seasoned (and only used for eggs) cast iron skillet?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 1, 2014)

kitchengoddess8 said:


> I didn't know that they were not supposed to be dry. Guess I've had too many diner omelets



All of the omelet video's showed them being turned out before the eggs were completely set. 



taxlady said:


> I don't own any non-stick frying pans. What would you guys recommend, a stainless steel, aluminium bottom fry pan, or a much heavier, well seasoned (and only used for eggs) cast iron skillet?



Taxi, I'd purchase a little inexpensive non stick skillet dedicated to nothing but omelets.


----------



## kitchengoddess8 (Feb 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> All of the omelet video's showed them being turned out before the eggs were completely set.
> 
> 
> 
> Taxi, I'd purchase a little inexpensive non stick skillet dedicated to nothing but omelets.




The Simply Calphalon omelet pans I have are great and they are sold with glass lids.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> ...
> Taxi, I'd purchase a little inexpensive non stick skillet dedicated to nothing but omelets.





kitchengoddess8 said:


> The Simply Calphalon omelet pans I have are great and they are sold with glass lids.


An inexpensive one, maybe. I don't have much space in the pots and pans drawer.

That Calphalon omelette pan isn't what I call inexpensive. A quick search and the cheapest I can find is CAD 47. I'm not sure I like that kind of omelette that much.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 1, 2014)

Taxi, our local grocery store has one for around $5.00


----------



## taxlady (Feb 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Taxi, our local grocery store has one for around $5.00


I'll have a look, but I don't expect that good a bargain. 

Thanks for reminding me that grocery stores often carry stuff like that.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 4, 2014)

I need to come onto this thread once more to thank Taxy for giving us a link to the Julia Child omelet technique.  It's so easy and good that I had to purchase an 8 inch non-stick pan today, something I swore I'd never purchase (non-stick pans).  I've experimented with seasonings in the egg, and with toppings.  They've all come out great.

Thanks TaxLady.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 4, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I'll have a look, but I don't expect that good a bargain.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me that grocery stores often carry stuff like that.



Don't buy a crappy grocery store pan.  
You are a Costco member, right?
They have a two pan set of non-stick for $29.00. It consists of one 10 inch saute/omelet and one 12 inch.  It could 9" and 10" not exactly sure.
But, these look and feel just like Calphalon.  They are the Kirkland brand.  The price was so good I bought the two pans.

Time will tell how good they are.  But for $29.00, its a good deal anyway you look at it.  Both have riveted handles and are oven safe.


----------



## Jing (Feb 4, 2014)

I usually follow the North american/English way of making omelets but for lunch today I followed the Pepin French omelet method demonstrated in his video. 

I have to say I am impressed! It worked a treat and I ended up with a lovely spinach and Swiss cheese omelet, nicely set on the outside and cooked but almost a tad creamy on the inside. I think this is my new omelet making method. It was delicious!

edit: I used my tried and trusted old Le Creuset omelet pan, so no probs with the fork scratching the inside.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 4, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> Don't buy a crappy grocery store pan.
> You are a Costco member, right?
> They have a two pan set of non-stick for $29.00. It consists of one 10 inch saute/omelet and one 12 inch.  It could 9" and 10" not exactly sure.
> But, these look and feel just like Calphalon.  They are the Kirkland brand.  The price was so good I bought the two pans.
> ...


Good point. I am a member of Costco and will have a look.

I was thinking of getting one at Loblaws or Maxi, one of the President's Choice Brand. But, I just remembered. I have bought a PC digital thermometer and a PC burr coffee grinder. I threw them both away. PC Brand is often good in food, but maybe not so good in kitchen stuff.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 4, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I need to come onto this thread once more to thank Taxy for giving us a link to the Julia Child omelet technique.  It's so easy and good that *I had to purchase an 8 inch non-stick pan today, something I swore I'd never purchase (non-stick pans).*  I've experimented with seasonings in the egg, and with toppings.  They've all come out great.
> 
> Thanks TaxLady.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Huhhh?  Why not? I can't imagine how someone who loves to cook as much as you do wasn't at least as curious about non stick pans as well as everything else having to do with cooking. Next thing ya know you'll be frying grated Parm. cheese to make lacy and tasty disks for salad toppings.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 4, 2014)

I've had non-stick pans, a long time ago. That's why I swore them off. I hear they have improved a lot since the '70s.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 4, 2014)

And so have we all Taxi.......us, fine wine, and non stick pans.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 4, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> And so have we all Taxi.......us, fine wine, and non stick pans.



  Well put, Kayelle!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 4, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Huhhh?  Why not? I can't imagine how someone who loves to cook as much as you do wasn't at least as curious about non stick pans as well as everything else having to do with cooking. Next thing ya know you'll be frying grated Parm. cheese to make lacy and tasty disks for salad toppings.



Yeh, I'm like Taxi, had them back in the 70's, early 80's, and they were junk.  I even boguth a set that was guaranteed to last forever (Diamond something or other), and they became junk as fast as any from Kmart, or WalMart did.  My CI, on the other hand, are virtually non-stick, and last forever.  They just don't have those beautifully rounded sides required for making a proper French omelet.  I bough what looks like a good pan, from Gordon's Food Service, heavy aluminum with a non-stick coating for $19.

By the way, your post had me snickering at myself.  Not a lot of people can do that.  Be proud.  You are special indeed.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 5, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Good point. I am a member of Costco and will have a look.
> 
> I was thinking of getting one at Loblaws or Maxi, one of the President's Choice Brand. But, I just remembered. I have bought a PC digital thermometer and a PC burr coffee grinder. I threw them both away. PC Brand is often good in food, but maybe not so good in kitchen stuff.


70% off the T Fal ones at Canadian Tire this week. The 12 incher is regular $50.00 is on for %14.99.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 5, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> 70% off the T Fal ones at Canadian Tire this week. The 12 incher is regular $50.00 is on for %14.99.


Thanks for the heads up.

Do I really want the 12 inch one? They also have the 10 inch one for $11.99 and the 8 inch one for $9.99. And, I can pay for it with "Canadian Tire Money On the Card". 

Which size is best for omelettes? I probably won't use it for anything else.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 5, 2014)

Keep in mind, that although non stick cookware has certainly come a long way since the 70's it's still not perfect, nor will it last forever. That's why I suggested using your new pan for omelets only. At least the coating doesn't peel off of it anymore!  I have several however, and always keep a paper plate between them when stacking.

You want the 8" for omelets Taxi.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 5, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Keep in mind, that although non stick cookware has certainly come a long way since the 70's it's still not perfect, nor will it last forever. That's why I suggested using your new pan for omelets only. At least the coating doesn't peel off of it anymore!  I have several however, and always keep a paper plate between them when stacking.
> 
> You want the 8" for omelets Taxi.



Sprout made me a pot rack when she was in high school.  All my pots and pans go there.

Every parent should have a Sprout, and a P.A.G.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 5, 2014)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Sprout made me a pot rack when she was in high school.  All my pots and pans go there.
> 
> *Every parent should have a Sprout, and a P.A.G.*
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Not all of us are that lucky...


----------



## taxlady (Feb 5, 2014)

Woohoo! I got this 26 cm (~10 inch) T Fal non stick skillet today. T-fal 26cm Frying Pan

I would have gotten the 8" one, but I wasn't in the mood to hunt for it and this one looked about right. 

If it asks for a postal code, try H9G 1W7.

Thanks for the heads up Roch.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 5, 2014)

Good snag. Now get fryin'...


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 5, 2014)

Addie said:


> When an Exec Chef is hiring a new cook for the kitchen, one of the first things he asks them to make is an omelet. A lot of wannabe chefs do not get past the omelet or hired. So don't be discouraged. It does take practice. There is only one Jacques Pepin.


This made me smile. The family story goes that my Great Grandmother (housekeeper to a member of the minor aristocracy in the late 19th century, married the butler and the pair of them later ran large hotels) used to include a poached egg as part of the interview procedure for her cooks. However good they were at haute cuisine, if they failed the poached egg test they were out on their ear!

 All this talk of omelettes made me make one for my supper tonight. A minute to cook, no flipping or broiling and a nice squishy eggy, cheesy middle. Yum.


----------



## Mad Cook (Feb 5, 2014)

Zereh said:


> I watched Laura Calder do this Souffleed Spinach Omelette on her TV show and ran to the kitchen to try it. Was great fun since it is polar opposite of how I do it normally. I loved the fluffy texture and it looked fantastic - and four eggs seemed to feed two of quite easily.
> 
> If you're looking to experiment, give that one a whirl.


This type of omelette makes a good pudding/dessert if you serve it with a little warmed jam as a sauce(and leave out the savoury stuff, of course)


----------



## taxlady (Feb 5, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Good snag. Now get fryin'...


If I am awake enough, there will be omelette for breakfast. Or, at least an attempt at omelette.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 6, 2014)

taxlady said:


> If I am awake enough, there will be omelette for breakfast. Or, at least an attempt at omelette.


Careful, now. You won't be able to blame the pan....


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


> Careful, now. You won't be able to blame the pan....


Of course I can. You can always blame a new pan until you get used to it. 

It says to season it with oil. Does anyone know how I season a non-stick pan?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 6, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Of course I can. You can always blame a new pan until you get used to it.
> 
> It says to season it with oil. Does anyone know how I season a non-stick pan?



You do it with a paper towel, and a tsp.  Place 1 tsp. of cooking oil into the cold pan, and spread it all over the pan with the paper towel.  Done.

I just heat my pan enough to melt butter, and get it all bubbly, swirl it, then add the beaten egg.  It's seasoned before I put the egg in.  Many people don't know that you need a minute amount of fat to make non-stick work properly.

Also, I looked at restaurant quality aluminum pans when I purchase my new non-stick pan.  The label said to season them as you would cast iron for best cooking results.  I seem to remember a discussion a while back about such things.

The only true methods for cooking without fat are: poaching, boiling, steaming, grilling over fire, and maybe broiling.  Anything where meat, or veggies are placed onto a cooking surface, require some fat to make things work, even when the fat is supplied by the cooking food.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Chief. I checked on the T Fal site and that's what they wrote. So, why didn't they just say wipe it with oil? As far as I'm concerned, that isn't seasoning.

I made two omelettes. They came out good. It worked just the way Julia Child said and showed it would.

The three egg omelette took a bit longer to cook enough than I expected. I think I'll stick to two egg omelettes. Stirling had said that he didn't want liquid pouring out when he cut it. He had had that several times with fancy chefs making them.

I used chives in the beaten eggs and put grated Gruyère on the eggs before starting to jerk the pan to roll up the omelette. I sprinkled with chopped parsley.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the report Taxi...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 6, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Thanks Chief. I checked on the T Fal site and that's what they wrote. So, why didn't they just say wipe it with oil? As far as I'm concerned, that isn't seasoning.
> 
> I made two omelettes. They came out good. It worked just the way Julia Child said and showed it would.
> 
> ...



Taxy, you have now joined the ranks of omelet all-stars.  Nice job.  This is you - 

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CraigC (Feb 6, 2014)

taxlady said:


> If I am awake enough, there will be omelette for breakfast. Or, at least an attempt at omelette.



All omelettes can become scrambled eggs, but all scrambled eggs can not become an omelette.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 6, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for the report Taxi...





Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Taxy, you have now joined the ranks of omelet all-stars.  Nice job.  This is you -
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Thanks guys. It went surprisingly well, just like the video.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 7, 2014)

taxlady said:


> I've had non-stick pans, a long time ago. That's why I swore them off. I hear they have improved a lot since the '70s.



They are better now. But like most are saying to just buy one for eggs.  I have four non-stick pans. 2 Calphalon and the two new Kirland pans.
As they get older and not as efficient, I use them for other frying duties. 



Kayelle said:


> Keep in mind, that although non stick cookware has certainly come a long way since the 70's it's still not perfect, nor will it last forever. That's why I suggested using your new pan for omelets only. At least the coating doesn't peel off of it anymore!  I have several however, and always keep a paper plate between them when stacking.
> You want the 8" for omelets Taxi.



We also protect these pans when stacking.  We have many pot holders and knitted kitchen stuff I have no idea as to what they are for.
So I just put one in between each pan when returning it to the shelf.

I use the 10" for omelets.  Its all about the size of the omelet. Smaller pan, smaller omelet. 
My Calphalon 8" anodized if perfectly clean, will work just as good as a non stick.  But if you are not used to anodized AL, you might be disappointed at first until you learn how to use them.
You also need more oil or butter in the anodized.


----------



## Addie (Feb 7, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> They are better now. But like most are saying to just buy one for eggs.  I have four non-stick pans. 2 Calphalon and the two new Kirland pans.
> As they get older and not as efficient, I use them for other frying duties.
> 
> 
> ...



If they are square, they are practice squares for those who are just learning to knit or crochet and are told they are making dish clothes for washing dishes.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 9, 2014)

Addie said:


> If they are square, they are practice squares for those who are just learning to knit or crochet and are told they are making dish clothes for washing dishes.



Thanks Addie.  I am not even sure what the shapes are.  But your explanation sure does sound right on.
I think some are shaped like a hand/glove?  Not sure. I will pay more attention when I am in close contact with them this evening.


----------

